# Radar Detectors



## M3dotcom (Nov 11, 2003)

What's the opinion of those on this forum about radar detectors? I have a Valentine 1--most recent model--and have found it to be outstanding when mounted on the visor in the passenger's seat. Had it hard-wired there and it's saved me bundles!

Cheers!

m3dotcom


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

8500 is the best


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

M3dotcom said:


> What's the opinion of those on this forum about radar detectors? I have a Valentine 1--most recent model--and have found it to be outstanding when mounted on the visor in the passenger's seat. Had it hard-wired there and it's saved me bundles!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> m3dotcom


My opinion, as well as the majority of board users here, will agree that your Valentine 1 is the best radar detector on the market, with the minority liking the Passport 8500.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Escort SRX.

Built in, so less stealable. Also no hook up. Also built in laser "shifter".

Bascially an 8500, built in, with the laser shifter.

I MUCH prefer built ins.


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

I have both the 8500 (for my truck) and the Valentine (for the Bimmer). Neither one will work against "instant on" radars, which seem to the weapon of choice by the law here in the wild west. The only way to overcome this is to goad a "rabbit" into passing you (not hard with an M3) and follow him at safe distance while he "lights up" the radars ahead. Between the two I like the Valentine the best although it's little to sensitive for city use.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

I have the 8500 and am upgrading to the Passport SRX which I was able to find for $700. I am looking forward to the stealthy install, and the amplified speaker (helps in the cab).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

firewired said:


> I have the 8500 and am upgrading to the Passport SRX which I was able to find for $700. I am looking forward to the stealthy install, and the amplified speaker (helps in the cab).


Where did you find the SRX for $700? And how much for install?

List is $1500 installed.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

I was pretty psyched about the price. I am going to a stereo installer today to get a quote. Over the phone they said it would be no problem, but want to see what the installation entails prior to giving me a quote. The installer I am taking it to does installations of another company's hardwired detector. I'll post how much it comes out to. If I would have purchased the unit from a local dealer I would have had to pay tax on the $1500 also, so it is even more of a savings.

I posted this on m3forums a couple of days ago:

"I really wanted to opt for a hardwired clean installed radar detector that I would be able to hear in my cab. The Passport hardwired units have an amplified speaker that can be added to them, and some have installed it under the dash. Passport says that the speaker is most commonly used on motorcycles or convertibles. I therefore liked a lot about the Passport SR7 + ZR3, or SRX. Some have said that the SR7 + ZR3 is newer technology than the SRX, but I confirmed with several tech reps at Passport that the insides are identical. Only difference is that the laser shifting (jamming) part of the unit is in one box for the SRX versus two for the SR7 + ZR3. (Incidentally I was also told the the radar detecting insides are the same as the Passport 8500)

As some of you may know Passport only sells the SRX through car dealers who most often sell it at the list price of $1499 and for most you still have to pay them for installation plus tax on the whole amount. I went to Passports website at http://www.escortradar.com/srx.htm looked up non-luxury car dealers and started calling around. It seems that the odd dodge or whatever non-luxury car dealer may be willing to part with the detector if it is just sitting on the shelf with no hope of being sold. Seems most Neon drivers don't want to pay the invoice price let alone full list price of an SRX unit. In any case I made an offer of $700 which was readily accepted by the dealer. I now have the SRX unit, LED diode, and amplified speaker which I am going to have installed by a stereo installer that does other hard mounted detector installs.

Just thought this might be useful info for some of you if you were considering the SRX be found the price a little hard to rationalize."

I printed out some hard copies of the SRX and SR7 installed that others had posted that I liked and am taking them to the installer to show him what I want it to look like. I am going to ask for the hidden LED to be installed in the speedometer, it turns from green to red when the detector goes off, hopefully they can center it better. I am also going to ask them to make a similar enclosure like they did in the ashtray for the SRX unit.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

One more thing is that the installer stated that if someone wanted, they have a guy that can take the display and put it behind the electro-chromatic mirror. I thought that this would be too visible at night with the top down. Here is a shot of someone else that had done this.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

Just came back from getting a quote. Installer said no problem, quoting $200 odd bucks, said would take most of the day.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool.

BTW the $1500 list price INCLUDES installation. Part of the authorized dealer only setup.

When I bought mine, I checked around and nobody was discounting, except a BMW dealer who ccgave me BMW CCA discount on the unit.  Not as good a deal as you got, but still better than list.

You will enjoy the unit. It works very well, and hte laser shifting does work. 

BTW I put the control head in the little compartment below the AC controls. The mute/shift off button is mounted on the trim strip next to the radio. When the installer put it there, I wasn't happy since you can't see it. But I found it is perfect, you just take yor right hand off the wheel and move forward and there is the button.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

firewired said:


> had posted that I liked and am taking them to the installer to show him what I want it to look like. I am going to ask for the hidden LED to be installed in the speedometer, it turns from green to red when the detector goes off, hopefully they can center it better. I am also going to ask them to make a similar enclosure like they did in the ashtray for the SRX unit.


I'd be concerned about putting the laser shifters behind the plastic mesh. I believe that would negate it's purpose. At least that's what Escort told me, that nothing should be blocking the signal for the shifters.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

I am using a V1 and an Escort ZR3 shifter. I like this combo and feel pretty well protect. I would like some protection against instant on radar like the laser.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I'd be concerned about putting the laser shifters behind the plastic mesh. I believe that would negate it's purpose. At least that's what Escort told me, that nothing should be blocking the signal for the shifters.


Is that true? I wondered about that, but the shifters are encased in a plastic case, seems like a fine mesh would offer little problem. Also others that have done the same install have posted stories of being pulled over after the gun posted error messages and the officer was mad they couldn't give them a ticket.


----------



## m3fanatic79 (Nov 17, 2003)

Do any of the detectors work better for urban, ie in-city use? I've heard great things about the V1 but am concerned about its reported sensitivity.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The fronts of the boxes are transparent, tinted plastic, like the front of your TV remote. The IR goes through. The mesh is not transparent to IR.

That is the reason for the mute/shifter off button. You hit the brakes, get down to the speed limit, give the button two pushes and the cop now gets a valid reading, of you going the speed limit. 

For in city, there are going to be a lot of false indications. Especially in X band. Some people turn off X band. The Escort models allow you to go to city mode, where X band is less sensitive.

But some police departments are getting tricky and are back to using X band. Figuring most people with detectors either have it shut off or will ignore it. The SURPRISE.

So it depends on where you are and what your local guys are doing whether you can turn X band off.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> The fronts of the boxes are transparent, tinted plastic, like the front of your TV remote. The IR goes through. The mesh is not transparent to IR.


Pinecone, have you had any difficulty with the shifters being mounted behind the mesh?


----------

